# Pumpkin Roll



## dacdots (Feb 25, 2006)

My daughter made one of these the other day and really suprised me.She is more of the social butterfly type but is in classes at a vocational school school in conjunction with her high school classes.I had heard of pumpkin rolls before but had never had one.It tasted like a desert you might find at a high dollar resturant.Ill get the recipe from her and post it soon.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 26, 2006)

Pictures too?? :P


----------



## dacdots (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry Dutch it didnt last long enough for pictures but heres the recipe.

PUMPKIN ROLL

3 eggs
1 cup sugar
1 Tbs.lemon juice
3/4 cup flour
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. pumpkin spice
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
2 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. salt
2/3 cup canned pumpkin
1 cup chopped walnuts

Preheat oven to 375.Grease a jelly roll pan or baking sheet with sides {10 1/2 x 15 x 1/2.Sprinkle a dishtowell well with confectioners sugar and set aside.Measure dry ingredients onto a piece of wax paper.Beat eggs five minutes.Add sugar and lemon juice.Pour dry ingredients into egg mixture.Fold in pumpkin.Spread mixture into greased pan.Sprinkle with chopped walnuts and bake for 15 minutes.Loosen edges of cake from pan and turn onto dusted dishtowel.Rool cake up tightly in towel and allow to cool.

FILLING

1 1/3 cup confectioners sugar
8 oz. cream cheese
5 1/2 Tbsp. butter
1/2 tbsp. vanilla

Combine all ingredients and beat till fluffy.When roll is cool,unroll and spread with filling,re-roll and wrap in plastic wrap.Keep refridgerated until ready to serve.Slice and enjoy.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 8, 2006)

Here is a picture of pumpkin roll - It's not Christmas back east without this.  Many churches make these and nut rolls as fund raisers...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 19, 2006)

My mother makes one similar to this but with out the filling.

Call's it Pumpkin Bread.  Bakes it in coffee cans.  Great hot with fresh butter.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 20, 2006)

Yup, we do pumkin bread at Thanksgiving and Christmas, same way, baked in coffee cans.  Cold butter on hot pumpin bread...can't beat that!


----------



## woody (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes you can beat it. Have some pumpkin roll. Good stuff. My wife won't make it unless it's a special occasion, she says it's too much of a hassle. Good stuff though.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 29, 2006)

stopped out at our grocery store to get a birthday cake for a friend yesterday and saw they have pumpkin rolls out already!  Guess what I had for breakfast...no it's not homemade, but it's really just as good from their bakery...


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 19, 2006)

i love pumpkin bread. my mom gave my wife a recipe for it. we changed it up by doubling the pumpkin.  it called for 7oz pumpkin, we put in a 15oz can of pumpkin pie filling. tastes great. the pumpkin is marbled through it, after it is sliced up. 
i never have heard of putting butter on pumpkin bread.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 25, 2013)

My wife had one of these today and said how good it was so I searched here and sure enough. Next week hopefully.


----------

